

Truffle.io - Life is complicated so we made dating simple. - pacifi30
http://jointruffle.com

======
ggchappell
Looks nice, but the text reads as if it was written by a non-native speaker of
English, or at least someone who is not really sensitive to the nuances of the
language. I suggest you run the site past a few people who _are_ sensitive.

A few quick thoughts:

(1) A comma is not a clause separator.

Life is complicated.

We made dating simple.

(2) Actually, I think "We _make_ dating simple" sounds better.

(3) Truffle _accesses_ , not _access_.

(4) "Folks" sounds a little odd to me.

~~~
pacifi30
Ah thanks for the insights, true I am not a native speaker. Will run it
tomorrow with couple of people here.

------
jart
Nice looking website, but don't you think it's a bit weird to use a LinkedIn
profile for dating? LinkedIn is like the one place on the internet where you
have to act professional. I don't even like it when my personal life overlaps
with LinkedIn so I Can't even begin to imagine myself feeling comfortable
using it for dating.

~~~
pacifi30
Thanks :) LinkedIn is just an authentication mechanism for us make sure that
the user is a working professional. We don't post anything on your LinkedIn
profile.

~~~
owkaye
Doesn't matter. I would never use my main linkedin account to login, and I
won't bother to create a(nother) linkedin account just to access your service.
Nor would I ever want to date a 'working professional'. Sorry, not for me but
best of luck with it. Hope it works for you.

~~~
pacifi30
So I get the emotions about not mixing your professional and personal life.
But tell me how do you meet people then? Do you meet at the coffee shop or at
the bars. Most of the guys are shy and need some kind of platform for the
first conversation.

There is also an element of trust for girls to go on a blind date with a guy
whom she knows works in some reputed company.

------
pacifi30
\- Make your profile in 1 min exact \- Browse pictures of other users \- Meet
them over for a coffee, no ping pong messaging

